
Ask HN: Can I list previous employers as customers of my services business? - go_prodev
Currently an independent contractor looking to start a larger consulting company.<p>Is it legal (and ethical) to list my previous contracts as customers of my new consultancy?
======
Khelavaster
It's legal and probably ethical to note that those companies have benefitted
from services of your consultants, though.

~~~
go_prodev
Hey, thanks for your feedback. A few colleagues made similar comments today
and I tend to agree but was curious how that would be perceived.

------
zethus
The answer is probably no to both

